# Showline Breeders in the Northeast Area



## mikaelah (May 30, 2020)

In search of a good breeder in the Northeast area, preferably New England as I live in MA, but willing to drive for the right dog. Looking for a red and black female pup, for around $1000-$2000. Dog will be a companion and family dog. (Preferably Show lines)


Thanks!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You will want to up that budget if want a show line pup. Other then color what do you need in a dog?


----------



## mikaelah (May 30, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> You will want to up that budget if want a show line pup. Other then color what do you need in a dog?


Companion and guardian mostly. I looked into Von Den Brookfields, they have red/black pups for $2200, which is doable, but none available til end of the year!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with Sabis Mom. You’re looking most likely at $2,000-$2,500 range for a show line dog, maybe more. Also, it’s unlikely (though not impossible) to find a puppy from a reputable breeder any time soon. Most good breeders already had waiting lists, and now that every person in the world seems to think now is the perfect time for a puppy, it’ll be even harder to find a well bred pup. Are you willing to wait for a good breeder?


----------



## mikaelah (May 30, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> I agree with Sabis Mom. You’re looking most likely at $2,000-$2,500 range for a show line dog, maybe more. Also, it’s unlikely (though not impossible) to find a puppy from a reputable breeder any time soon. Most good breeders already had waiting lists, and now that every person in the world seems to think now is the perfect time for a puppy, it’ll be even harder to find a well bred pup. Are you willing to wait for a good breeder?


Yes I am willing to wait, and $2000-$2500 is fine for me, do you have any recommendations? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I took a quick look at the breeders website that you mentioned. I don't see any obvious red flags, but I did not look at much. 
They appear to do health testing, and the dogs are titled. That just seems like a low price for show line puppies. 
Hopefully someone else will chime in. 
I can tell you that the more honest, upfront and open you are with a breeder the better your chances for a good match.


----------



## mikaelah (May 30, 2020)

I've been on my search for a breeder for the past couple weeks trying to find a balance between a genuine good breeder and the actual type of dog I want and I came across these guys:

Vonderbucht German Shepherds in NY





Puppies – DogTreff - New York







www.dogtreff.com












Vonderbucht German Shepherds


Vonderbucht German Shepherds, Godeffroy, New York. 2,021 likes · 180 talking about this. Training and breeding the best German Shepherds for families and friends




www.facebook.com





They seem to be relatively new to breeding, but I like everything I'm seeing so far, and considering putting down a deposit. It seems like the puppies stay in the house with them while they grow, while also getting outdoor time, which I really like, opposed to the breeders that just put the puppies in a kennel... They'll have a litter available around July/August which will be good timing for me.

My other option is Von den Brookfields in MA which I've heard great things about, however they're not at all clear on a time frame with the puppies, she said could be anywhere from Fall to Next spring, which I'd rather not have that wide of a time range, cause if I put a deposit with them I'm stuck there. 

Has anyone had experience with them? If not based on what you see on the site and the Facebook page do you think it's a good choice for me? I have _some_ knowledge on the breed and I had a GSD before, but not so extensive to the fact I understand all the health info, what the Hip ratings mean and everything, so any advice would be great! thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What do you plan to dog with your dog? I have trouble with Facebook pages vs websites, as I want to see the dogs’ pedigrees more than pictures.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

mikaelah said:


> Companion and guardian mostly. I looked into Von Den Brookfields, they have red/black pups for $2200, which is doable, but none available til end of the year!


I have a tremendous black and red male from there,now 6 1/2 years old,and he was $1200 back then.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> I have a tremendous black and red male from there,now 6 1/2 years old,and he was $1200 back then.


I should add that I was on their list and got called 3 months early as most people were willing to wait for males.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I can think of a couple in the Western NY area expecting puppies (one has just been bred so not confirmed yet). Sandrin German Shepherds can give you info on her litter and the other one is her friend, small litter coming in that bitch.


----------



## camnava314 (Sep 5, 2016)

mikaelah said:


> My other option is Von den Brookfields in MA which I've heard great things about, however they're not at all clear on a time frame with the puppies, she said could be anywhere from Fall to Next spring, which I'd rather not have that wide of a time range, cause if I put a deposit with them I'm stuck there.


It's been a bit, but did you end up going with Von den Brookfields? I've been considering them, the unclear wait time does have me a bit anxious though lol. Not sure if I really want to wait so long.


----------

